# I've narrowed it down a little, now it's your turn



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok, I've narrowed it down to about 5 Bows, now I need you guys to pick which ones you think would be best for hunting here on the plains of Wy. I'm trying to keep the cost down since I'm just a broke HS kid. Thanks
Ok here they are
1.PSE "Stinger" $400
2.Bear "Lights Out" $460
3. Diamond "Razor Edge" around $400
4.Alpine Archery "Frontier" $390
5.Martin "Cheetah" $350
All the prices listed above are package deals (rest, sight, quiver, peep, occ. stabilizer etc.,etc.). I really like the looks of the Cheetah. It has great speeds and is nice and compact. All input good or bad about any of the bows listed and maybe some good bow package deals under $500 that I missed is greatly appriciated.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

All decent bows. But,you left out *Parker.* Don't overlook Parker when considering a new bow, I've been very happy with mine.

http://www.parkerbows.com/pb/2007/compounds.html

And many can be had in package deals in your price range.

Mine is a Buckhunter XP, bought from Cabelas as a package with sights rest and quiver for around $400.

Check out the Parkers, you won'tbe sorry.

huntin1


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

...


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok, thats what I'm shooting now is a parker, I'll have to check out the XPs. szm69 I have no idea what the bows your talking about are.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Just picked up a Diamond Razor Edge for my girlfriend.

Ive got to admit, I am IMPRESSED!!!!

We picked up the whole package for $310 bucks. Haven't done anything but a basic tune on it and flinging a few arrows, but lets just say im impressed. And it takes alot to impress me.

Smooth draw (rare on a bow with such a wide range of adjustability) and surprisingly fast (set at about 35 lbs right now).

I was recommended this by many people as a good youth/womens rig for a beginner. They were right. I don't think you could go wrong with this one.

A nice thing about Diamond, if your the ORIGINAL OWNER, when you outgrow the bow, you can send it in, and for I believe $45 they will put on higher poundage limbs, and new sting and cables on it. Pretty good deal.

We looked real hard at the Martin Cheetah, but didnt want to spend a whole lot of money on something she may not stick with. The Cheetah finished out would have been around $450 with accessories. Also didnt care for the draw cycle on this bow. A little rough.

Another one not on your list, is the Bear Truth II Young Gun. My girlfriend shot this one also, really liked it too, but it was a little out of our price range. (Package was about $420 I believe). Maybe want to check this one out too.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm looking for something with at least a 60# draw. That Razor Edge does sound good. I also like the look of the Mission Bows, are they any good or no?


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

varmit b gone said:


> Ok, thats what I'm shooting now is a parker, I'll have to check out the XPs. szm69 I have no idea what the bows your talking about are.


Forge makes great bows, they don't advertise and are made in Wisconsin. They are slowly gaining more popularity through word of mouth.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Mission bows are good too. Just a cheaper Mathews, fewer bells and whistles.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

bbj, i gotta ask a ??. what does all that jiberish mean at the bottom of your posts?? the thing about a fpp ?? sounds funny but i dont know what it means :beer:


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

My buddy shoots a Mission. He likes it. He definitely gets the job done with it. He's a darn good shot. I wish I could say I've shot his, but my draw is freakishly long.

He's not chucking laser beams like some bows, but it's fast enough. He says it's pretty smooth, and I can attest to it being pretty quiet. It seems like an all around good value.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

bearhunter said:


> bbj, i gotta ask a ??. what does all that jiberish mean at the bottom of your posts?? the thing about a fpp ?? sounds funny but i dont know what it means :beer:


Its a drunken gibberish post from a former site member.


----------



## Mandanhouse (Mar 31, 2009)

I also have a Parker Buckhunter, and was into it for about $350 three years ago at Jays Sporting Goods in MI.

I've shot at a video/sim range with my bud shooting his high$ Mathews. The chrono says I'm only about 6-8 FPS slower. I'll take that any day.

60lb draw and 29.5 inches for me.

It kills.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

parkers are good for the value bows :withstupid:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Okay, I've narrowed it down to 3, the Martin Cheetah, the PSE stinger, and the Razor Edge (Diamond). I'm gonna try a Mission and one of the xp Parkers, but as of now these are the three that I'm gonna choose from. What do you guys think?


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

The Mission is ten times better than all those put together.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok, well I'll have to try one out then thanks


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Get the one YOU like the best.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> Get the one YOU like the best.


Thats what I'm plannin on, I just want to know if they are good in the long run and such. I also have a little more to spend on one now ($600 for a package type deal) The dealers I'm going to have Diamond, Bowtech, Hoyt, Reflex, PSE, Ross, and a few Alpines. Now what I'm interested in are the Hoyt/Reflex and Bowtech/Diamond. Which of these will be the better bow in the long run? I am going to shoot all of the above and see whatI like but if for some reason I like them all which do you guys think will be the best? Thanks


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Well I ended up going with a Hoyt Powerhawk. It seemed so much smoother that all the others. Thanks for all the input guys, I really appriciated it. :beer:


----------

